

No more new episodes on Railscasts? - Apane
http://railscasts.com/announcements/11
&#x27;RailsCasts Status<p>You have probably noticed there has been a lack of new episodes lately. I have found it increasingly difficult to produce content, and I&#x27;m not entirely sure why. The best way I can describe it is that I feel paralized under the pressures of work.<p>I have decided to take a Summer break to help me come up with a solution. I will return on September 2 with new content. All Pro subscriptions have been automatically extended by two months (no need to press a button this time). New subscribers during this time will be charged the initial $9 and then have their subscription extended through September.<p>Thank you for your patience during this time! :)<p>--Ryan&#x27;
======
davidchua
Sounds like Ryan may have finally gotten burned out from all the awesome work
he has been putting out.

If you're reading this ryanb, you're a hero.

------
roderick3427
He's done a lot for the community. I think he's earned a break.

